# How to enable EMS?



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi My laptop came with Windows 8 and after installing the OS on first start up all was fine, my first job is to create the ASUS factory recovery media in case i mess things up. This isn't available so contacted ASUS and they sent me an email back telling me its because i haven't set the recovery to the first partition and in doing so they gave me this instructions:



We are sorry that you are experiencing a problem with your unit.

You have said that your unit does not have a recovery partition, after you instaaled the AI recovery software.

Pleasse to check this can you follow the instructions below.

Please back your important data before beginning this process, as your data will be lost.

1: Restart the unit
2: Start pressing F9 upon start up
3: Select EMS enabled and press Enter
4: It will say; Windows is loading files
5: Select Next on the Asus Preload wizard
6: Select “Recovery to the first partition only” and press Next and Finish
7: Click on OK to reboot the unit, once rebooted it will ask to setup the unit again.



The problem i have is EMS enabled doesnt show up on the windows screen how to i enable the EMS on windows 8?

Many Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump anyone know?

Thanks


----------

